# Dayton!?!?



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Dayton!?!?---Nope---Peerless!!!!*

This one is a bit off compared to the Davis thread. I hope someone can shed some light on this one.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 23, 2014)

Fork has a Meade style ridge down the side and whats up the the 005 and a symbol?


----------



## chitown (Apr 24, 2014)

*cool ride there... now to figure this one out*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Fork has a Mead style ridge down the side and whats up the the 005 and a symbol?




I'd be interested in seeing how the badge is attached... as in if you take the fork off, can you see the bottle cap/expander? I only say that because the gold paint is a repaint, right???  yet the paint is not masked off by the badge (always harder to tell in photos) also those forks were almost always with the nickel or chrome showing at the crown and sometimes down the rib. If it's a repaint, I'd love to see if there is some original color left not only the frame but possibly darts also. If it is original paint then... lots of beard scratching and "huh" type noises can be witnessed coming from this Mid-Western viewer.

Frame looks like more Schwinn with the rear stays, seat mast bolt, rear drops. Fenders look consistent with mid-late twenties.

What are your plans for her?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll take the fork out tonight. It is definitely a repaint and the fork is nickel. This setup will need a new home because it's way to tall for me.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you any idea on age of this one?  I don't know my Dayton bicycles.  Looks late teens-early twenties-ish.
Very cool tall frame/fork/fenders.
Also wondering what were the transitional year(s) of forks dropouts changing from closed to open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chitown (Apr 24, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> ...whats up the the 005 and a symbol?




The 005 and symbol definitely add to the cool factor. Maybe its the 5th bike after 1,000,000 Schwinn's in 1917 as ejwheels theory would suggest???



ejlwheels said:


> Somewhere in 1917 there was a Schwinn-made frame with the serial number 999999
> and the next one after that was 000001.  I would like to see some frames in the lower number ranges, both early 1900's and late teens.
> 
> (Another theory would be that Schwinn made another million frames between 1917 and, say, 1925 and restarted at zero again moving towards 450000 by 1930, which would mean they would have had to produce around 100,000 frames a year between 1917 and 1930.  That seems much less probable to me.  Maybe someone has more evidence?)


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

That is a interesting theory! I talked to the guy I got this from and this came from a collection that had allot of refurbished bikes. The theory is that the rebuild and repaint had been done during WWII. Also all of the nickel parts had been painted silver.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ejlwheels (Apr 24, 2014)

I am not so sure that your frame is not a Davis frame.
Yes the serial number and symbol are mysterious.

I have 4 frames all of which are nearly identical to yours.
All 4 of them have wheel parallel serial numbers running along the edge of the BB cup area, which I think we generally agree to be a Davis indicator.
One of these frames is a Sears "Peerless" with a ribbed fork.

My 2nd of these frames is shown below.  It came to me with no badge.
To me, it looks identical to yours.  Do you think mine is a Davis frame?















I know the dropouts look just like Schwinn dropouts.  Common supplier?


My 3rd similar frame also has a ribbed fork and no badge.
It is identical to the Peerless.
The 4th frame has a "Cyco" badge and the fork is long gone.
The frame is otherwise identical to the Peerless.

Also, I have not seen an example of a Schwinn stamp resembling the font used on your frame.
The zeros on your frame are rectangular, rather than the oval-shaped norm for Schwinn.  And the lower part of the five on your frame hangs down rather than circling up as is the norm for Schwinn...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 24, 2014)

I got this Premier not long ago.  Complete and original except the lantern and grips.  Similar to this conversation.  Ribbed fork, parallel serial number.  I kinda was under the impression that Mead and Premier were Great Western built in the teens. (Still learning)









I hope this adds, not confuses the mystery at hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

I removed the Dayton badge to find two vertical screw holes appx. 2-7/8" apart. So I am fairly sure this is not a Dayton. I was thinking Mead and after seeing some of the very helpful pictures It may be. Anyone have headbadge hole measurements?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Now after an even closer look I would say the hole spacing and every other aspect of this frameset is the same as the Peerless. Even the headset components are a match.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 24, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Now after an even closer look I would say the hole spacing and every other aspect of this frameset is the same as the Peerless. Even the headset components are a match.
> View attachment 148223View attachment 148224




Nice!  Yeah Mead and Premier both have horizontal badge holes.
Wow.  How similar these are.  Here's the 1913 Premier, which I believe mine to be.



Now what model/year had your fenders.
Unless fenders were added.  Do the fender holes look original?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Really cool bikes good call on the badges. With the vertical holes, headset, forks, drop outs and seat stays. I'm going with the Peerles.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Anybody have a extra Peerless badge?!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pics of another Cabers Peerless. I happen to have the same crankset if it is correct.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dug out some parts and this is closer to what it should be.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 25, 2014)

Another thought on manufacturer. Westfield.


----------

